# HW3 Retrifit Installation by Mobile service



## Red Five X-wing (May 7, 2020)

Has anyone had the HW3 retrofit installed by the Mobile Service van at their own home?


----------



## boppo (Feb 7, 2019)

Red Five X-wing said:


> Has anyone had the HW3 retrofit installed by the Mobile Service van at their own home?


I don't think they can do the install at home at this time.


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

One person in Texas had his recently done by mobile service. Here is link to his post. It is #1025.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/hardware-3-retrofit-has-begun.14092/page-52#post-283345


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

There have now been many done by field service technicians in the driveway and garages of the owners.


----------



## Red Five X-wing (May 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone.


----------

